# Canada's Quarterly AFG Mission Reports (merged)



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2009)

Note which Minister is NOT named in releasing this report, and which Minister was added from the previous update.

*Third Quarterly Report on Afghanistan Released*
Government of Canada news release, 4 Mar 09
Release link - .pdf report - alternate .pdf download - .html report

Ottawa, March 4, 2009 — Today, the Honourable *Stockwell Day*, Minister of International Trade and Minister for the Asia-Pacific Gateway and Chair of the Cabinet Committee on Afghanistan, and the Honourable *Beverley J. Oda*, Minister of International Cooperation and Vice-Chair of the Cabinet Committee on Afghanistan, released the Government’s third quarterly report on Canada’s engagement in Afghanistan. This report covers the last quarter of 2008 and outlines the challenges and progress that has been made in achieving our goals in that country.

“There is no doubt the security conditions in Afghanistan remain very dangerous. However, due to the efforts of our brave men and women, I am pleased to report that Canada is making steady progress in Afghanistan,” said Minister Day. “The gains we have made, and continue to make, such as strengthening Afghan National Security Forces, restoring the Dahla Dam and building schools are having a major positive impact on the lives of the Afghan people.”

“During my recent visit I witnessed that real progress has been achieved despite the immense challenges faced by the Afghan people,” said Minister Oda. “I saw how an increase in civilian presence has strengthened Canada’s engagement with key Afghan officials and how the effectiveness of our development effort is increasing.”

The report highlights important progress in key areas, such as:

    *  Increased capacity of the Afghan National Army (ANA), including near-autonomous operational capability for the Afghan national army brigade headquarters in Kandahar province.
    *  The selection of SNC-Lavalin and Hydrosult for a Canadian joint venture to manage the three-year, $50 million, rehabilitation of the Dahla Dam and irrigation system. This dam will create 10,000 seasonal jobs and revitalize agriculture and the economy of the Kandahar region.
    *  Ongoing school construction with one school completed during the quarter (bringing the total to three) and another 22 under construction. We aim to build, expand or repair 50 schools in key districts by 2011.
    *  Literacy training for nearly 11,000 adults, including close to 9,000 women, continued over the quarter.
    *  Support for Afghanistan’s national polio vaccination program. While challenges associated with the eradication of polio remain, about 7.1 million children were vaccinated nationally during this quarter.
    *  Since January 2006, 346 square kilometers of land have been cleared of mines across Afghanistan – thereby permitting this land to be put to productive use.
    *  Support preparations for the Afghan-led 2009 presidential and provincial council elections by providing financial and technical support. 

Noted in the third quarterly report is also how Canada has implemented the recommendations made by the Independent Panel on Canada’s Future Role in Afghanistan, the Manley Panel, to bring greater effectiveness to our engagement in Afghanistan. Over the past year, a US battalion has deployed to Kandahar; the Canadian Forces have acquired and deployed Chinook heavy-lift and Griffon tactical helicopters to safely transport our military and civilian personnel, as well as new Unmanned Aerial Vehicles to support their operations; and, allies have been informed that Canada’s military presence in Kandahar will end in 2011.

Canada’s diplomatic, development and security operations in Afghanistan are more closely coordinated and we report to parliamentarians and Canadians in detail on progress through these quarterly reports and other public information tools.

The third quarterly report on Canada’s engagement in Afghanistan can be found at www.afghanistan.gc.ca/canada-afghanistan/documents/r02_09/index.aspx


----------



## MarkOttawa (4 Jun 2009)

Hmmm  :.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2009)

Due shortly:
On Tuesday, September 15, 2009, the Honourable Stockwell Day, Minister of International Trade and Minister for the Asia-Pacific Gateway and Chair of Canada’s Cabinet Committee on Afghanistan, will provide an overview of the Government of Canada’s fifth quarterly report on Canada’s engagement in Afghanistan. The Honourable Jason Kenney, Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism, will make an announcement.

Event: Media availability with Minister Day and Minister Kenney

Date: Tuesday, September 15, 2009

Time: 12 noon EDT (copies of the report will be available at 11:15a.m.)

Location: Charles Lynch Room (130-S), Centre Block, Parliament Hill, Ottawa, Ontario

Media representatives unable to attend in person may participate by teleconference.

Teleconference information:
Conference ID number: 30469906
Local/international dial-in number: 613-954-4096
North American dial-in number: 1-888-265-0464

For general information, see Canada’s Engagement in Afghanistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2009)

....with a link to the report itself at the bottom of the statement (version francais ici):


> The Honourable Stockwell Day, Minister of International Trade and Minister for the Asia-Pacific Gateway and Chair of the Cabinet Committee on Afghanistan, today released the Government of Canada’s fifth quarterly report on Canada’s engagement in Afghanistan. This report, for the quarter ending June 30, 2009, highlights Canada’s signature projects.
> 
> "The security challenges we face in Afghanistan are significant. However, Canada continues to make progress on the six priorities we have identified that will help build the foundation for a more stable Afghanistan," said Minister Day. "Five schools have been completed, and 28 more are under construction. The Dahla Dam project advanced through key planning phases, and approximately 369,000 children were vaccinated against polio in June."
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (15 Sep 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ....with a link to the report itself at the bottom of the statement (version francais ici):
> 
> 
> 
> > * Under a Canadian-supported project to clear landmines and other explosives, training began for 80 locally recruited deminers in Kandahar, and an additional 270,000 square metres of land were cleared.



Back to the future, 20 years later.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=SSM



> The Special Service Medal (SSM) was created to recognize members of the Canadian Forces who are taking part in activities and operations under exceptional circumstances.
> 
> BARS
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2009)

Link to the report table of contents here, summary here:


> *  Millions of Afghans turned out to vote in the country’s first Afghan-led elections held in three decades, after a campaign in which presidential candidates directly debated the key issues.
> 
> * Afghan institutions administered and supervised the presidential and provincial council elections while Afghan soldiers and police assumed primary responsibility for ensuring security at polling stations on election day, August 20.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2011)

.... tabled by the Defence Minister today (instead of the Foreign Affairs Minister last time):


> The Honourable Peter MacKay Minister of National Defence, today tabled the Government of Canada’s thirteenth quarterly report on Canada’s engagement in Afghanistan.
> 
> “Canadians working in Afghanistan continue to serve the interests of peace, progress and prosperity with dedication and distinction,” said Minister MacKay. “We have transitioned our role in Afghanistanto one which focuses on the longer term development of the country and further allows Afghans themselves to shape their own future.”
> 
> ...


13th quarterly report here.


----------

